# Outlook 2007 Error message Sending & Receiving



## Virgb2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I an running on windows XP and using Outlook 2007. When I try to send an email with many contacts I get this error message - Sending and Receiving' Reported error (0x8DE00006)' The operation failed.' but I tried to send it to few contacts (about 10 or 15) it went through. I have it set up to go through my hotmail account, but the messages sent to my hotmail address are not being sent to outlook. Please help me.
Thanks,


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Virgb2*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Please post the exact error message you are receiving.


----------



## Virgb2 (Sep 11, 2008)

This is the exact error message.

Sending and Receiving' Reported error (0x8DE00006)' The operation failed.'

Thanks,


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Are you using the Outlook Connector and Windows Live Hotmail?


----------



## Virgb2 (Sep 11, 2008)

yes, and I have reinstalled it but that didn't fix the problem either.


----------



## maggie1058 (Oct 2, 2007)

i had same thing happen to me and i went to Orange mail and it had hundreds and hundreds of emails in it, so i deleted them all as they were mostly spam and then went back to O E and it was ok, so every day i go to orange mail and delete these message which obviously fill up O E so it wont work, maggie1058


----------



## Virgb2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Both Outlook and hotmail email accounts have zero emails messages in them. 
Thanks for the help though,


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

This is what I am finding for a Google search:
http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=0x8DE00006&btnG=Google+Search
A recurring theme about limits on multiple recipients and daily limits on messages for Hotmail. 
May be inclusive for Sending and Receiving.

https://www.microsoft.com/communiti...6f-9492-ec72d206c7d6&cat=&lang=&cr=&sloc=&p=1

A new Beta Outlook Connector has been posted as of the 17th:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...df0a-46e1-aa93-7d4870871ecf&displaylang=en&tm


----------

